# Bosch ESI[tronic] Training Course



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

BOCSH diagnostics software ​ 
ESI [tronic]
[line]-[/line]​ 






​ 
[line]-[/line]


[glint]
السلام عليكم ​[/glint]


هذا اول موضوع لي على هذا المنتدى اعظيم الذي لن تفي الكلمات الشكر الذي يستحقه القائمون عليه 
اطرح في هذا الموضوع الذي اطمح ان يصبح دورة لها اعضائها على هذا المنتدى الكريم ..... ​ 

اخوتي لا يخفى عليكم ان عملية التشخيص بواسطة الحاسوب اصبحت هي المنحى الاهم الذي يقع في ضوء تخصصنا (هندسة السيارات والهندسة الميكانيكية) ... ​ 



ولذلك فإنني ومن هذا المنطلق فإنني اطرح هذه الدورة النادرة ... مدعومة بصور توضيحية شاملة عن عمل البرنامج ابتغي فيها مرضاة الله ثم النهوض بهمم ومعرفة الشباب لاقصى ما نستطيع ذلك ..... ​ 








>>>وانني اتوجه هنا بالشكر العميق للزميل المهندس الفاضل مروان الترك، الذي سمح لي باستخدام ما ورد من صور في مشروع تخرجه تدعيما لهذه الدورة ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته .... وجزاه بها خير الجزاء ....... 





لكنني اطلب من اخوتي ثمنا لهذه الدورة ..... ​


..... أطلب الدعاء لي ولوالديّ بالهداية والشفاء والجنة .... 
وهذه امانة اضعها في رقابكم قبل دخول الدورة ... ​​​​
​​​[/gdwl]​​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

انه لا يخفاكم ان شركة روبرت بوش هي المصنع الاكبر للمعدات الكهربائية والالكترونية للسيارات .... وهي المصنع لابرز نظام تشخيص على الاطلاق والمستخدم في اغلب المؤسسات والشركات لعملية التشخيص الحاسوبي
انه نظام
BOCSH diagnostics software 

ESI [tronic]...for Vehicles







هذا البرنامج مكلف جدا حيث يتعدى ثمنه 2000 دولار مع الجهاز المرفق معه 
لذا اعتقد ان هذه الدورة ذات اهمية لعدم توفر البرنامج بين يدي الاغلب من الاخوة 

واي من الاخوة لديه تعليق او رد ارجو ان لا يبخل علينا به


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد الاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ​ 
نبدأ في شرح كيفية الدخول الى برمجية بوش للتشخيص ....​ 

start ESI [tronic] program: 


*1. *Inter start menu


2. Select all programs 


3. Select BOSCH ESI [tronic]


4. Select ESI [tronic] , then the ESI-tronic screen will appear to you ​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]*ESI [tronic] >> **user interface terminology*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]



*
*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT]


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ESI [tronic] user interface terminology is explained in *(Figure 2)* above​ 
*-Window title: *Title of currently selected window area. 
*-Menu bar: *Call up of basic functions. 
*-Toolbar: *Functions are displayed by touching them with the mouse* (figure 3-3)* above
*-Status bar: *Display of currently selected vehicle. 
*-Navigation bar: *Information categories with a dark background can be selected. 
*-Entry folder: *Selection of vehicle or product search. 
*-Sorting area: *Sort by clicking, e.g. according to type or year of manufacturepossible
*-Results list: *The search result is displayed here. 
*-Function bar: *Search and selection options, updated and adapted tore quirements of page displayed. ​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

3.3 Entry folder and Navigation bar​ 
من خلال هذه النافذة فإنه يمكننا ان نقوم بتحدد المواصفات والاختيارات لتحديد الهدف من عملية البحث ، ان كان سيارة معينة او قطعة داخل احدى السيارات ​ 




​ 
ولتفعيل هذه النافذة انقر على صورة السيارة داخل ملف الادخال (Figure 3-4-A)، ولادخال المعلومات والبحث عن قطعة معينة انقر على صورة المحرك 
(Figure 3-4-B).​ 






The Navigation bar (Figure 3-5) contains these information categories: ​ 

​_-Equipment: _
Products that are installed in selected vehicle.​ 

_-Work unit_​ 
: List of operations and attendant work units or work times.​ 

_-Convenience circuit diagrams: _​ 
For selected vehicle, which is not written in SIS, such as power windows, central locking, air conditioning, airbags.​ 



_-SIS/CAS: _
Guided troubleshooting instructions, self diagnosis, read/delete fault memory, error code table, actual and set values, actuator test.​ 



_-Brand information:_On vehicle manufacturer.​ 

_-General information: _For example, general brand troubleshooting, service information etc.​ 

_-Diagnosis tester: _
(Here direct entry without SIS): Tester functions "read fault
memory", "Delete fault memory", "Actual values and set values, actuator test ect.​ 
_-Service parts: _
Explosion drawings, service parts and images on selected product.​ 
_-Component instructions: _Repair of diesel and electrical major assemblies.​ 
_-General Service information: On repair_​ 

_-IP test specifications: _Test specifications for diesel fuel-injection pumps.
_-Service/Intervals: _Information on type and scope of calculation services.​ 
_-Parts subject to wear: _Overview of required wear parts and work units.​ 
_-Mechanics: _
Mechanical information such as tightening torque, pressure tables,
capacities, toothed belt change, maintenance charts.​ 
_-Comparisons: _Identical products of other manufacturers with external numbers.​ 
_-Application of product=>vehicle: _
All those vehicle in which the product is installed.​ 
_-Application of part=>product: _
All those vehicle in which the service part is installed.​ 
_-Combinations: _
All combination in which the product is used.​ 
_-Interface: _
Communication between ESI [tronic] and other programs.​ 
_-Work card: _
Compilation of offer, order, invoice with comments. Direct access to
customer/supplier part master.​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

The vehicle file permits you to select the required access window depending on
what you know about the required vehicle:​ 







1.If you want to have a detailed vehicle search, you can select (Description).​ 
2. if you have -for examble- the vehicle registration(From vehicle license) , Robert Bosch (RB) vehicle number Or any distinguished number for the vehicle
that you search, you can select (Key no.).​ 
3.And you can call up the last 30 vehicles from previous selection by select (Last 30 vehicles).​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

When you select "*Description*" the following selection options are available:​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

After selecting the required vehicle in any previous ways we can find detailed
information on the selected vehicle by selection *F7 *or by clicking on in the
function bar as shown in the *(Figure 3-7)*.




​ 

* 
The *General *tab displays a comprehensive description about the selected vehicle. 

*The *Equipment systems *tab displays familiar system information on the vehicle. By clicking on the individual systems you will be automatically taken to corresponding repair instructions and system selection (SIS/ CAS option).​​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

في نهاية محاضرة اليوم اضع لكم رابط من اليوتيوب
يحوي على 3 طرق لتحديد السيارة المطلوبة ..... اترككم لتستمتعوا​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMEzlY7qvVs​ 



هذه نهاية الحلقة الاولى من هذه الدورة 

يتبع لاحقا 

جزى الله من تابعنا خيرا ونترك المجال لاي استفسار ​


----------



## عبد الناصر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

Barak Allah Feek Akhi wa jazak Allahu kola khiar , but could you please provid us with the diagnosis for Mercede-Benz

salam


----------



## ماجد جلميران (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك فعلا مجهود متميز وفقك الله


----------



## أكرم إدريس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخوتي على المرور .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

اخي عبد الناصر...... ماذا تريد من فحص سيارة المرسيدس .... لا استطيع ان اضع التشخيص كاملا

تشخيص السيارة العادية .... توضع عليه مجلدات 

اما اذا طلبت مني مشكلة محددة فمن الممكن ان اساعد بإذن الله


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي اكرم 

وفقك الله وشافى والدك ورزقكم الجنه

موضوع في غاية الاهميه يرتقي بمهندس الميكانيك الى المستوى المنوط به

شكرا لك ونحن بأنتظار الحلقه الثانيه..

نتمنى ان تمدنا بمعلومات عن الجهاز المستخدم بالفحص وكيفية توصيله بالسياره.


----------



## سوزان عوض (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا زميل ! ولله فرحت كتير لما لاحظت انه اول صوره ظهرت بالبرنامج كانت شعار جامعتي (البلقاء التطبيقيه-الاردن) و هي جامعه عريقه و خرجت عباقره كل التحيات لزملائي


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير ووفقك والله يشفي مرضاك ومرضى جميع المسلمين وربنا يجعهل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> شكرا لك ونحن بأنتظار الحلقه الثانيه..
> 
> نتمنى ان تمدنا بمعلومات عن الجهاز المستخدم بالفحص وكيفية توصيله بالسياره.


 

حي الله اخي الكريم .... بالنسبة للجهاز سيكون هناك جزء كامل من الدورة عن الجهاز المستخدم 

فلا تقلق من هذا الخصوص .... سبحان الله ... الارواح جنود مجندة .... احبك في الله اخي الكريم 

حفظ الله العراق ..... اعاد له سالف مجده ... ونصره على اعداءه 

والحلقات رح تنزل بشكل شبه يومي




> شكرا جزيلا يا زميل ! ولله فرحت كتير لما لاحظت انه اول صوره ظهرت بالبرنامج كانت شعار جامعتي (البلقاء التطبيقيه-الاردن) و هي جامعه عريقه و خرجت عباقره كل التحيات لزملائي


 

حي الله اختنا الزميلة .... ارجوا ان تكون الدورة اعجبتك 

انا مستغرب ... كيف عرفتي انني من جامعة البلقاء 

او ممكن تعرفيني ... على كل حال .... يا رب تكون الدورة طيبة 

ممكن اطلب من الاخوة ان يضعوا تقييم للموضوع كنوع من التغذية الراجعة ...؟؟؟:7:


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الحلقة الثانية​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم سنقوم بعملية تحديد المعطيات والمعلومات الاساسية التي تخص كل سيارة وذلك بعد ان قمنا بتحديد نوع معين من السيارات من خلال الخطوات التي قمنا بشرحها مسبقا في الحلقة الماضية ...

اليوم سنقوم بالنزول الى نافذة اخرى وهي التي تقوم بالتفاعل مع نظام السيارة الداخلي او تقوم باعطائنا كافة البيانات الساسية حول السيارة وهذه النافذة هي التي تقوم من خلالها بعملية الاتصال مع السيارة والوصول الى ذاكرة الاخطاء التي نخزن شيفرات الاخطاء داخل السيارة .........

By selection of Equipment in the navigation bar the equipment relevant to the vehicle are put together. For a clearer selection one can reselect _Engine_, _Body __Suspension _or _drivetrain_.​ 
Should we fail to find a part that we are looking for, we must make sure that we are in the correct tab as shown in (Figure 3-8).​ 











* With *F2 it *is possible to display explanations and abbreviations on the
screen. (See previous figure.)​




]

* Catalog pictures can be called up with *F6*. (See previous figure).​ 




​ 
* With *F8 *we can call up information on the selected product like

description, recommended replacement interval and replacement number. 

(See previous figure).​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الان سنقوم بعملية الاطلاع على الدوائر الكهربائية الخاصة بالسيارة المراد دراستها ........

-By selection of Circuit diagrams in the navigation bar all convenience circuit
diagrams in the result list are displayed for the selected vehicle (Step1, Figure 3.9).​ 
- For a clearer selection one can reselect _Engine_, _Bodywork _or _All_.
- Double click on the name of the desired circuit in the list; the desired circuit diagram opens (Step 2, Figure 3-9).​ 




​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الان سنقوم بعملية البحث عن قطعة معينة موجودة داخل السيارة وذلك باستخدام عدة طرق ......


[imgl]




[/imgl]


To make search via product we must:​ 
1. Activate the product folder by clicking on the engine Image in the entry folder.​ 
2. Select the required access window depending on what we know about the product and inter the number or the code of our product witch we search about in the entry field (Figure 3-10).​ 
[imgr]



[/imgr]​ 















ملاحظة غاية في الاهمية في حال عدم معرفة اجزاء من الرقم الخاص بالقطعة 
Note:
If we know some characters of the product number and want to make search via this
product we can replaced the multiple characters by (*), and single character replaced by (?).t
Example: "0 242 * 5? 7", (the original number: "0 242 235 547").​ 
Number types:
-Order number: _Bosch order numbers _have 10-digits and can be alphanumeric (eg: 0
097 H570P1)​ 
-Type code: Bosch products have _Bosch type designations (Type code_). This type designation can be found via product information or on the label on the product.​ 

- 
Other: HKB numbers (trade appreviations) eg: "4201", SB numbers (self-service

numbers) eg: "4A=starter battery=0 093 154 045". SB numbers make it easier for the 
customer to search for a product. These numbers can be found via product information
(F8).​ 
-External number: all non-Bosch order numbers.​ 
EXAMPLE 3.1: _search via product with order number " 0 242 235 547"_​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ال هنا نهاية الحلقة الثانية من الدورة .... ارجو لكم وافر الفائدة


----------



## مهندس غربة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوالتواصل يامهندس اكرم لقد استمتعت بمجهودك
بريدي zakaria17***********


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع والله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

اخي العزيز اكرم هل يعمل هذا البرنامج على محركات الديزل مثل كاتربلر وما نوع الجهاز المستخدم ؟

هذه الحركات تعمل على نظام الحقن الالكتروني فأذا كان لديك معلومات عنها ارجو الافاده.


----------



## مهندس غربة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

:28: جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس غربة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ومن تحب ومن يحبك
السؤال الان كيفية الحصول على ارقام القطع


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاحبة 



ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> اخي العزيز اكرم هل يعمل هذا البرنامج على محركات الديزل مثل كاتربلر وما نوع الجهاز المستخدم ؟
> 
> هذه الحركات تعمل على نظام الحقن الالكتروني فأذا كان لديك معلومات عنها ارجو الافاده.


 
هذا البرنامج شامل لكافة انواع السيارات والشاحنات والدراجات .... وموضوع محركات الديزل متضمن من ضمن افرع هذا البرنامج ... فبعد ان تقوم باختيار المركبة المطلوبة ..... تستطيع الاطلاع على النظام الداخلي كاملا ...... بالنسبة لموضوع نظام الحقن الالكتروني .... فهو كغيره من الانظمة موجود بالكامل من اغلب النواحي .... من ناحية القطع ومن التشخيص واسلوب الصيانة وكودات الاخطاء .... للاسف شركة كاتيلبلر ليست من ضمن ما يغطى في هذا البرنامج .... لان ما تصنعه ليس من ضمن مركبات النقل ..... على كل حال كل ما تحتاجه هو نوع السيارة بالتفصيل .... او رقم التسجيل الخاص بها .... والجهاز هو واحد- كيه تي اس- لكافة انواع السيارات ( قد تختلف الوصلة للسيارات القديمة فقط ) وامرني اخي الحبيب اذا احتجت شيئا .....




> متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ومن تحب ومن يحبك
> السؤال الان كيفية الحصول على ارقام القطع


 
اشكرك الاخ الكريم ....
سيدي بالنسبة للارقام ..... اذا لم تكن تعرف رقم القطعه .... ندخل الى البرنامج .... ونرى اسم القطعه ونرى رقمها بجانبها .... هي مذكورة في المشاركة رقم 19 ...... انظر الصورة المرفقة ....

والرقم يكون عادة مكتوبا على جانب القطعه المباعة


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الحلقة الرابعة


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه الخاصية هي من اهم الخواص التي يتعامل معها المهندس والفني في حالة الحاجة الى ايجاد بدائل مناسبة ..... فقد لا نوفق الى ايجاد القطعة الاساسية للسيارة فنضطر الى ايجاد بدائل مناسبة لهذه السيارة وهذه الخاصية هي التي تقوم بهذه المهمة .......


والان سوف نقوم بطرح مثال نوجد من خلاله بديل مناسب لشمعة اشعال معينة:

Suppose you did not find BOCSH's spark plug at the dealer, then you have to do a search for an equivalent spark plug using Comparisons option in navigation bar.
If you can not find this product (spark plug) in the company of 
BOCSH dealer, and want to make a search about other identical product from other manufacturer, Comparisons option (Figure 3-12) can be used to make some comparisons to find the Identical products of other manufacturers with its external numbers.​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

From the same previous EXAMPLE (3.1) if we want to find all those vehicles in
which our product (spark plug) is installed:​ 
1.Select *Prod=>veh.use *option from navigation bar *(Figure 3-13)*, and then the
manufacturers screen will appear to us.​ 
2. Select the desired manufacturer (eg: CHEVROLET) from the list of manufacturers.​ 
3. Double click on Chevrolet, you get all ch models that this spark plug is installed in.​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اذا اردنا القيام بتفحص المكونات الداخلية لأحد قطع السيارة لغاية الصاينة او الاستبدال او الدراسة فان خاصية الاستبدال الموجودة في برنامج بوش توفر كل هذه الامكانيات ....

If we want to order any service parts of our product or to have the construction of the product and its components, we can select -Replacing parts- option. Replacing parts calls up the explosion drawing of the product and its parts list (Figure 3-14).​ 


 

-By moving over the individual component with the mouse a tool tip window with information on the component is opened, and simultaneously the relevant module in the parts list is marked (Figure 3-14).​ 
-Modules (group of compound components) are marked in red (see previous figure). By double clicking on the group legend then module is displayed separately and resolved into individual parts (Figure3-15).​ 






-Magnifier option: Clicking on the explosion drawing with the right mouse button opens the Zoom menu (Figure 3-16). When we select Magnify option from this menu the magnifier screen opens (Figure 3-15), and where the mouse moves the magnifier will magnify the component which the mouse is pointing at.​ 

-Other options in zoom menu:





- Refresh: Updates the screen.
-Fit All: Resets image to original size.
-Zoom box: Increases marked area.
-Zoom in: Increase image.
-Zoom out: Reduce image.
-Position image: Pan Hand pointer – Pressing down the left mouse button enables the image to be positioned anywhere.​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الى هنا نهاية الحلقة الثالثة من الدورة
 ارجوا لجميع اخوتي المهندسين الاستفادة 
ولكم خالص الدعاء 

المهندس اكرم ادريس الحمود - ابو تميم -
الاردن ​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس غربة قال:


> ارجوالتواصل يامهندس اكرم لقد استمتعت بمجهودك
> بريدي zakaria17***********


 
اخي الكريم .......السلام عليكم 

لي شرف التواصل معك .... لكن سامحني ,,,, لا اقدر ان اترجم بريدك ؟؟؟؟:d
انا لست ذو خبرة على لغة المنتديات 
ابعثلي اياه واضحا للمراسلة 

ولك فائق الاحترام


----------



## مراد اسماعيل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك و في والديك ، منذ حوالي ستة أشهر وأنا أبحث عن معلومات عن هذا البرنامج و لم اجد لأن موقع شركة وش لا يعطي الكثير ، حتى أنني طلبت devis بأسعار العتاد و البرنامج و لم يردني رد. فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و لا تبخل علينا بما يتوفر لديك


----------



## أكرم إدريس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الحلقة الرابعة بعد قليل.... بحول الله 

فقط ثلاث مشاركات.... اضيفوها حتى نبدأ


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أكرم إدريس قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي الاحبة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صفوت فوده (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقكك


----------



## thaerali (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام 

ان هذا الموضوع غاية بالاهمية شاكرا الزميل م.اكرم 
واقدم لكم هذه الهدية المتواضعة ردا على المجهود الذي قام به الزميل اكرم (نائب قسم الميكانيك )جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية -كلية الهندسة التكنلوجية. 
:1:Boshc ESItronic 2007-1

http://rapidshare.com/files/36724671/ES_07.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724577/ES_07.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724732/ES_07.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724794/ES_07.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724845/ES_07.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724896/ES_07.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724899/ES_07.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724935/ES_07.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724910/ES_07.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724997/ES_07.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724961/ES_07.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724949/ES_07.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724954/ES_07.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725023/ES_07.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724982/ES_07.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724948/ES_07.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725037/ES_07.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725018/ES_07.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725083/ES_07.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724945/ES_07.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724959/ES_07.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724964/ES_07.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724970/ES_07.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725001/ES_07.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725011/ES_07.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724984/ES_07.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725043/ES_07.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725016/ES_07.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725046/ES_07.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724986/ES_07.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725027/ES_07.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725017/ES_07.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724989/ES_07.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724969/ES_07.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725013/ES_07.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725022/ES_07.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725035/ES_07.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725004/ES_07.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36724977/ES_07.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36725053/ES_07.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36726962/ES_07.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727310/ES_07.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727294/ES_07.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727388/ES_07.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727465/ES_07.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727499/ES_07.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727552/ES_07.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727508/ES_07.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727562/ES_07.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727564/ES_07.part50.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727533/ES_07.part51.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727596/ES_07.part52.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727578/ES_07.part53.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727610/ES_07.part54.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727645/ES_07.part55.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727613/ES_07.part56.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727619/ES_07.part57.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727685/ES_07.part58.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727646/ES_07.part59.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727595/ES_07.part60.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727598/ES_07.part61.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727617/ES_07.part62.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727628/ES_07.part63.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727673/ES_07.part64.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727659/ES_07.part65.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727614/ES_07.part66.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727615/ES_07.part67.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727618/ES_07.part68.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727584/ES_07.part69.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727660/ES_07.part70.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727634/ES_07.part71.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727661/ES_07.part72.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727678/ES_07.part73.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727627/ES_07.part74.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727637/ES_07.part75.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727612/ES_07.part76.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727663/ES_07.part77.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727602/ES_07.part78.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727594/ES_07.part79.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727693/ES_07.part80.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727607/ES_07.part81.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/36727219/ES_07.part82.rar
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء:2:


----------



## سما أحمد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يهديك بس المساحة ده مهولة


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الحلقة الرابعة


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

3.7 Mechanics &maintenance charts​هذه الخاصية مهمة جدا كغيرها ، وهي تقوم بتوفير بيانات كاملة عن النظام الميكانيكي المستخدم في السيارة كما يتواجد بها جداول الصيانة لكافة القطع الموجودة وغيره الكثير هنا نورد بعض التفصيل عنه .....​ 
Mechanical option in navigation bar Contains a well-arranged and systematic display of the mechanics information such as, for example maintenance charts including resetting of service interval display, notes on changing toothed belts, wheel alignment data as well as notes on key programming, see (Figure 3-17).​ 






- ​ 





Vehicle identification: Number of cylinders, capacity of the engine, compression ratio, suitable for unleaded petrol (Yes/ No), minimum octane rating and diagnostic socket (Yes/No).​ 
- Service adjustments: Thermostat opens (Co), compression pressure (bar), oil pressure (bar/r.p.m), radiator cap (bar), idle speed (r.p.m), lambda at increased idle and levels of O2( %), CO2(%) and HC (ppm) at idle speed etc.​ 
- Ignition system: Ignition system type, ignition coil supply voltage (V), firing order, ignition timing-basic BTDC (oEngine/r.p.m), ignition advance checks (manual or automatic control).​ 
- Spark plugs: Type of spark plugs and electrode gap (mm).​ 
- Fuel system: description of fuel system, type of carburetor/injection system, type of air metering, combined ignition and fuel ECM (Yes/NO) and system pressure without vacuum (bar).​ 
- Air conditioning: Air conditioning refrigerant type (eg: R12), air conditioning
refrigerant quantity (gm), type of air conditioning oil and air conditioning oil quantity (cm3).​ 
- Starting &charging: Battery type, alternator type and its maker, starter type and its maker and alternator output at engine speed (A/V/r.p.m).​ 
- Brake disk and drum dimensions: Minimum disc thickness (mm), disk thickness vibration (mm), disk runout (mm), minimum pad thickness (mm), minimum shoe thickness (mm) and hand brake travel (no. of notches).​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الان سنقوم بطرح مثال على واحدة من الامكانيات المعلوماتية التي يوفرها البرنامج وهي زوايا العجلات وترصيصها .....​ 

Figure 3-20shows all iformation about wheel alignment that can be found under Mechanical option in navigation bar.​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هكذا نكون وصلنا الى 
نهاية الجزء الاول من دورتنا ​ 
الجزء الثاني سيكون عن التشخيص المباشر ​ 
Vehicle diagnosis using​

KTS 5xx/650 devices
&
ESI [tronic]​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر جميع الاخوة الذين شاركونا بهذه الدورة ... ولكل من استفاد منها ارجوا منكم الدعاء 

اخوتي اعتذر عن التاخير الذي حصل بوضع حلقات جديدة .... وذلك لوفاة حصلت لاحد الاخوة الاحبة في الاردن هنا ، وثم انشغالي الشديد بأمور القسم ... لكم مني خالص المحبة 

زميلكم واخوكم في الله 

م . اكرم ادريس الحمود


----------



## master_277 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة
:19:


و هذى هديتى اليكم

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9b1fa8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part001_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/61b23f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part002_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/031415/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part003_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/818dcd/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part004_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0fe5de/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part005_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e0e8f8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part006_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec1f10/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part007_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a968a/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part008_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/475f68/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part009_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/524e6d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part010_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/67beb3/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part011_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8729c0/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part012_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a45701/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part013_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f394c8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part014_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0d394/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part015_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/750380/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part016_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ef9589/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part017_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/306bde/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part018_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/777883/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part019_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/985716/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part020_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/714a81/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part021_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/95d541/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part022_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7643ef/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part023_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9d95dc/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part024_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/becebd/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part025_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b5af24/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part026_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d694ed/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part027_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2ed401/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part028_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/96e002/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part029_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b4e22/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part030_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4401d9/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part031_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9d95f6/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part032_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/356b99/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part033_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/39fc0b/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part034_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ef958c/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part035_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c7a95/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part036_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b3e5f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part037_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/154eb4/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part038_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/871e31/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part039_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9ebd0a/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part040_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a5a294/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part041_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cc119d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part042_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/dac509/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part043_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b92b91/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part044_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d4dab5/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part045_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b9d03/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part046_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0d399/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part047_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0ec290/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part048_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9d95fb/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part049_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/69a920/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part050_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9caf14/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part051_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aeb4fd/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part052_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/40fcc5/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part053_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3d6afc/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part054_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cd165b/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part055_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/51707d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part056_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/031416/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part057_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9ebd0c/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part058_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/16fdcd/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part059_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/6b7afc/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part060_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/6d83cf/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part061_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ecf3d3/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part062_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c7a97/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part063_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/940741/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part064_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b3e61/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part065_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8392fa/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part066_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/500073/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part067_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0e54d5/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part068_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0bd2e8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part069_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/6f7589/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part070_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a45719/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part071_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3b3069/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part072_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/35e138/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part073_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fed845/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part074_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/828851/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part075_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9ebd0d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part076_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bbd011/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part077_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fe3a74/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part078_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c6805/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part079_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/25f930/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part080_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c314dc/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part081_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/55201c/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part082_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d7978e/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part083_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b4e2e/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part084_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/46a336/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part085_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2ee94f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part086_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/98ee8b/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part087_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/77e19a/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part088_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/350f84/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part089_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/150fee/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part090_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a5a29d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part091_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a80a3d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part092_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7bfdb5/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part093_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b4e6f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part094_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/da478b/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part095_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/03141c/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part096_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/11e702/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part097_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3c344f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part098_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c20e6b/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part099_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e9f0b2/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part100_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9b9439/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part101_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e0e8fa/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part102_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/dbec12/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part103_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/25e9e1/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part104_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0fe5df/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part105_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/39fc0d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part106_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c4a31d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part107_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a5a2a1/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part108_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4228b5/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part109_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa490c/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part110_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/78331f/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part111_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a5271d/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part112_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/356bb8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part113_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/029f66/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part114_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7e05f8/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part115_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/dbe573/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part116_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f59678/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part117_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5fe9b2/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part118_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b4e70/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part119_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e5d0ff/n/B_v1_2007_pm_part120_rar

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم :20:


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررر أخي جزاك الله خيرا بداية موفقة


----------



## ماهر طلبة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع واسأل الله الكريم ان يجزى كل من ساهم فى نشر المعرفة والعلم


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله وشافى والدتك

 أخوك : حسام العمري


----------



## مراد اسماعيل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر طلبة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تم تحميل البرنامج كاملا وفى انتظار تجميعة فى مجلد واحد
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omarmashaqbeh (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا التوضيح ولكن نامل منك انت تبحث في موضوع ما يستفاد من البرنامج


----------



## thaerali (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور يا اخ اكرم*

thanks for this nice and helpful information 
your brother Auototrenics engineer 
:1:


----------



## ضياء ماموكا (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي اكرم على المجهود الرائع اتمنى لك الموفقيه والاستمرار في هذا المجال


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مسلم هادي (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## نايف علي (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير خي الفاضل

تم التقييم


----------



## الحليصي555 (7 يناير 2010)

مجهود يستحق التقدير والشكر 

وياليت ترفع الصور مرة اخرى لانها لاتظهر معي وشكرا


----------



## عادل قشقوش (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم 
يجعل الله ذك العمل في ميزان حسنات والدك 
اود منك معرفه كيفيه جعل البرنامج كامل يا ريت نوضح كيفيه كسر البؤنامج هذا الاميل الخاص لي هو [email protected]
انا عندي نسخه bosch esi tronic 2009
بالكراك بس مش عارف كيفيه كسرها
شكرا علي اي حال واسف للاطاله


----------



## adnan hashim (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرماح (3 فبراير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه يا كريم


----------



## dragon12314 (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zoro_307 (19 مايو 2010)

عادل قشقوش قال:


> مشكور كتير اخي الكريم
> يجعل الله ذك العمل في ميزان حسنات والدك
> اود منك معرفه كيفيه جعل البرنامج كامل يا ريت نوضح كيفيه كسر البؤنامج هذا الاميل الخاص لي هو [email protected]
> انا عندي نسخه bosch esi tronic 2009
> ...


 

ارجو المراسلة على البريد الخاص

لدى 2009 dvd1 ويطلب dvd2 وهى غبر موجودة معى ماذا افعل


----------



## zoro_307 (19 مايو 2010)

zoro_307 قال:


> ارجو المراسلة على البريد الخاص
> 
> لدى 2009 dvd1 ويطلب dvd2 وهى غبر موجودة معى ماذا افعل


 
وعند تصتيب البرنامج يطلب i-key

وهناك 3 اختيارات 

server

i-key

user defin

ايهما افضل


----------



## عادل قشقوش (25 مايو 2010)

اخي لديك الميل الخاص بي لتواصل معي 
وايضا عرفت الحل الامثل لتعامل مع هذا البرنامج
ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه انا وايك


----------



## adelbenterki (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير
يا رب إهدي و اشفي 
أكرم إدريس و والديه


----------



## KWP2000 (24 مارس 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------

